# daten an php script per post senden und ausgabe einlesen



## alex-t (15. Jul 2004)

ich bin ein (flash)umsteiger und suche eine komfortable möglichkeit um meine scripte (aus sicherheitsgründen) auch weiterhin verwenden zu können.

1. wie versende ich grössere/mehrer texte per post an php scripte?

2. wie lese ich die ausgabe der scripte in string objekte ein?

3. 1+2


gibt es in java eine funktionalität wie SendAndLoad(flash)?


----------



## nekton (15. Jul 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/HttpURLConnection.html

das steht alles was du dafuer brauchen koenntest


----------



## alex-t (15. Jul 2004)

```
URL url = new URL("http", "localhost/", 80, "seite.php"); 
HttpURLConnection uCon = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
```
um zu verbinden, richtig?


```
InputStream is = uCon.getInputStream(); 
StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer(uCon.getContentLenght()); 
int len; 
byte b = new byte[1024]; 
for((len = is.read(b)) != -1) { 
sb.append(b);
```
kann mir das jemand verständlich erklären?


und wie kann ich parameter (auch auch längere strings) an meinen php script übergeben?


----------



## meez (15. Jul 2004)

Indem du die Query richtig definierst...


----------



## alex-t (15. Jul 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Indem du die Query richtig definierst...



welche query?
meinst du damit den url sting?
würde das denn wirklich gehen? ich meine folgendes: "seite.php"+textVariable, wobei textVariable auch ein sehr langer string werden kann. gibt es da nicht irgendeine beschränkung?

und eine weitere frage:
in dem code oben, wird eine länge festgesetzt (1024). geht das auch nicht statisch? d.h. längere stings auslegen.


----------



## nekton (16. Jul 2004)

alex-t hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meez hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vieleicht. einfach ausprobieren 
ansonsten nochmal nach anderen moeglichkeiten suchen: http://www.google.de/search?q=http++post+++java&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=



> und eine weitere frage:
> in dem code oben, wird eine länge festgesetzt (1024). geht das auch nicht statisch? d.h. längere stings auslegen.


die 1024 stehen nur fuer die groesse des lesepuffers. der puffer wird gefuellt bis nichts mehr reinpasst, dann wird es an den stringbuffer angehaengt. sind noch daten uebrig, dann wird nochmal gelesen und nochmal angehaengt usw. sogesehen ist es also dynamisch


----------



## alex-t (16. Jul 2004)

werde das wohl ersteinmal testen. schreibe eine kleine wrapper klasse um das senden und laden möglichst zu vereinfachen. 

danke für die informationen.


----------

